# When will the snow go away?



## MrsResetti (Feb 23, 2018)

I?m getting kind of sick of the dreary bits of snow all over, really missing all the greenery! When do you reckon they?ll fully clear it up?


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 23, 2018)

I have been wondering about this also -maybe on the first official day of spring?  I forget when it happens in the other AC games.


----------



## J087 (Feb 23, 2018)

25th, so this Sunday.
Might also indicate the start of the Leif spring event


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 24, 2018)

I am looking forward to it, so I can see if I want any of the new camp things, they don't look as nice with the snow IMO so before I buy I want to see them clearly! =D


----------

